

How to Hire a Developer to build apps (requesting feedback) - shenoyroopesh
http://www.sqlhorror.com/2014/12/24/hire-a-developer-to-build-apps/

======
shenoyroopesh
Hello Hackers,

A lot of entrepreneurs and business guys keep asking me "how to hire a
developer, how to find out if they are good, how to make sure I get a good
deal, etc.". Initially I used to think that without knowing much about
software development you should not hire a developer, but now I think I was
wrong and thought a lot about what might be a good way. This post is the
result.

This assumes the entrepreneur has money to spend and just wants best results
for their bucks. I don't have any advice for folks who don't know how to code
(and don't want to learn) but also don't have money to spend so someone else
can do it for them :-)

What else can I add here? Any feedback will be appreciated.

